# Well bugger me!..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Fiddling on you tube looking for Aldbrough when I came across this, it must have been taken at the back end of last year as we were getting the van ready for a trip off. We are on the front row facing the lakes, the van is parked on the road..






ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Fame at last Ray!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I will not be following up your title suggestion though.......

Not my style.......


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks fabulous Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Heh heh, fame at last.

It's okay where you are Ray, but I'd not want to live on any of the rows behind you, and they look to be just within the fire regs van to van.

I had a few years in a static on top of Baildon Moor, Shipley, I sold up in the end, site fees etc were starting to get silly, shame as it was then and still is a very open planned site, everyone had stupendous views.

53.856171, -1.792671


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Figured it out..

We bought a new static the week before Christmas and we brought the motorhome across to stay in while they swopped our old van for the new one, worse than flitting. The site put in the end 3 skips at the side of the balcony to chuck out all the junk we had accumulated over the 15 years we have been here..

Sandra was in charge of chucking the stuff out while I retrieved it back out of the skip, in the end I sat in the motor home I couldn't stand all my treasure going in the skip, now I know how the hoarders feel on the television programmes.. 

Ah well it's done and we are in, well we are when we go back in March after our holiday in Cyprus, it's all drained down and shut up, our neighbours look after it as they are there all the time, as well as the site security.

ray.


----------

